# 2009 24 Hours of Nürburgring: Audi Perspective (All Audi Factory Teams & Privateers)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With major placement in the Gran Turismo video game and manufacturers lining up to test production mules or set production records here on any normal day, the 14+ mile-long Nurburgring may be one of the best-known tracks in the world. As the backdrop for a 24-hour endurance race though, “The Ring” a.k.a. “The Green Hell” doesn’t quite get the notoriety of its counterpart held next month in Le Mans. Maybe it should though, since the course is nearly four times as long and boasts a starting grid of 180 vehicles. If you think the ACO’s four-class system is good for creating on-track traffic, the Ring’s 20-some classes makes you wonder why track designers haven’t yet considered HOV lanes
* Full Story *


----------

